# Photo Problems with D70s - CCD Problem?



## cumi (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi there,

has someone experienced such a problem with Nikon D70s (or other models)? The camera started today suddenly to make photos like this:




The brighter parts are badly screwed, the photos are can not be used. The camera is about 6 years old and worked perfectly until now. I didn't do anything unusual with it (cleanig or such).

Any tipps and ideas are warmly welcome.


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, others have posted photos that look like that, and from a variety of camera makes and models.

Image sensors don't last forever. Electronic things tend to malfunction all at once rather than deteriorate over a period of time like many mechanical processes.

You can try a 2 button reset, and/or reload the firmware. Otherwise, consult with a repair facility.


----------



## Rhoads238 (Dec 2, 2012)

I would say send it to be repaired. Either that or look at as an excuse to upgrade.


----------



## cumi (Dec 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> You can try a 2 button reset...



How should I do it? I don't know about this...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2012)

cumi said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You can try a 2 button reset...
> ...



Nikon D70 problem | Gallery

My Panasonic Lumix went out the same way!!! It got excessive moisture inside of it, and the images looked almost exactly like yours!!! I then took the camera and placed it in a coffee can filled with fresh, good dessicant bags for about 10 days...brought it back to life!!!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## cumi (Dec 10, 2012)

I talked to Nikon Service in Vienna. The problem is definetly with the sensor. They will replace the sensor with a used one for about 130&#8364;.


----------



## KmH (Dec 10, 2012)

cumi said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You can try a 2 button reset...
> ...


It is in your D70s User's manual. If you don't have the manual, you can download it - Nikon Product Manuals available for download


----------



## Mully (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a D70 and this problem occurred for me after 2months.... Nikon replaced the sensor and never had another problem ... This is now a backup, especially shooting strobe at higher shutter speeds.  Good luck ....you can find good used ones on ebay that might be cheaper than a repair.


----------



## cumi (Dec 11, 2012)

KmH said:


> cumi said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



I tried both the 2-button and also the 1-button reset, but unfortunatly didn't helped...


----------



## KevRev123 (Dec 12, 2012)

That is the CCD sensor going out. To be honest I'm surprised your D70 lasted this long.

I don't know if you really plan to have it repaired as it can be buy used for about as much or you could really throw money towards upgrading.


----------

